# Find of the Day: Small Bumper Audi 4000 2-Door Project Basis or Clean Collectible



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've found a fairly rare find at a fair price on the Inland Empire (Riverside County, CA) Craigslist. At 98,000 miles, this early small-bumper with rare 2-door coupe configuration seems like a very reasonable deal at $1,100 or best offer. Shown in high-resolution photos (rare for Craigly listings), the car looks to be painted a 70's kitsch cool mustard yellow with check fabric and again fairly pristine interior. California-based it's safe to say the car is probably rust free as well.

As a collectible this car probably won't appreciate all that much. Though two-doors are rare, front-wheel drive four cylinder Audis tend not to draw much on the used market and that's unlikely to change. Still, this car would be a fun first buy for the beginner car collector with a penchant for Audis.

Give the reasonable price though and the fact that it's not a museum piece, we'd be tempted to modify this car. Adam's Rotors recently finished a similar build of a front-drive silver 4-door 4000 and has been impressing people at enthusiast shows with the clean build and rareness of the car. It seems like a West Coaster could build this car tastefully and still keep investment low.

Check it out below.

* Full Story *


----------

